# Northbridge fan replacement



## scotty00 (May 14, 2005)

I have a MSI K8N Neo4 platnium motherboard shown here:

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8N_Neo4_Platinum/SLI

The nb chipset fan died on me, and I was wondering if this is the right replacement fan:

http://www.xoxide.com/iceberq.html

I can't find the dimensions of the original anywhere, and if the new one is bigger it won't fit under my vid cards. It's a stupid placement. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Xoxide site never opened for me but I'll tell you this much: if you find a cooler with brackets spaced like the ones on the failed cooler then you'll be fine.


----------



## scotty00 (May 14, 2005)

That's kind of what I figured, but I wasn't sure. 
That's wierd about the xoxide site. Here's another of the same fan from tigerdirect:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=993572&CatId=498


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You might consider replacing that fan with a heatsink. Trust me, it'd be much quieter.

ZM-NB47J
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=71&code=014

Compatible Northbridge Chipsets 

1. ZM-NB47J is compatible with all Northbridge chipsets that do not have a built-in graphics core.
2. Northbridge chipsets with built-in graphics core are compatible ONLY IF the following conditions 
are met.
1) The Northbridge chipset MUST be located between the CPU socket and AGP (or PCle) slot.
2) The CPU cooler must be one of the Recommended CPU Coolers mentioned above.


----------



## scotty00 (May 14, 2005)

I agree about the noise, but that won't work. My video cards both stretch across the top of the northbridge. There might be 2cm of clearance or so between the fan and card.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you seen this....
Thermalright HR-05-SLI
Compatibility: GIGABYTE NVIDIA nForce4 SLI: GA-K8NXP-SLI MSI NVIDIA nForce4 SLI: K8N Diamond K8N SLI Platinum K8N SLI Series NVIDIA nForce4 Ultra: K8N Neo4 Platinum K8N Neo4-FI NVIDIA nForce4: K8N Neo4-F NVIDIA nForce4-4X: K8N Neo4-FX NVIDIA nForce 4 Pro: K8N Master2-FAR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...+1374126194&name=South+and+North+Bridge+chips


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I had an MSI Northbridge fan fail not long ago and wrote MSI tech support to ask to buy one. The board was way out of warranty. 
They sent me a new fan and heatsink free of charge, no questions asked.
Thanks again MSI


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have heard many good things about MSI support >>>>> first class


----------



## scotty00 (May 14, 2005)

Here's the official reply I got from MSI:
You can obtain a replacement MB CHipset HSF for $10.00 including shipping and handling fee by FedEx Ground with this email forward to our ordering team during our normal business hours (Mon-Fri 9:00AM - 5:30PM) (PST) which they can process the rest: [email protected] or You can also obtain warranty/RMA service for the system board: http://www.msicomputer.com/support/CustomerS.asp
Am I correct in assuming that I have to email a copy of the note above to [email protected]?
Now the motherboard doesn't need to be rma'd for that, but other than being confused on the first part, I figured getting a fan elsewhere might be the better option. That's why I was wondering if that vantec iceberq would work.
Also, after calling their techsupport line to try and order a fan directly I got dumpped out to voice mail after 15 minutes of holding. Nor is the voice recording very easy to understand. I'm not exactally impressed with the results of communicating with MSI thus far.

Houndog777, the problem isn't really the fan/heatsink on the vid card, but the card itself actually runs across the top of the fan. Granted a smaller fan/heatsink would make it easier to access.


----------

